# 7mm tcu



## jdrawdy (Aug 15, 2013)

Don't know a lot about this calibre.  How would it do for whitetail and hogs in south Georgia?


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 15, 2013)

I have a TC Contender in 7MM TCU very accurate even in a 10" pistol  - I  used 120 gr & 140 gr single shot pistol bullets and worked good on deer never had a chance to try a hog but with proper shot placement I would trust it


----------



## tcward (Aug 15, 2013)

I had one some years ago. Used a 140 grain Nosler Partion on a couple of deer and one (about a 200 pound) hog. Worked liked Thors' hammer! Wish I had it back!


----------



## jdrawdy (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks fellas.  Been looking around at some contenders and came across one in 7tcu for trade.  Really wanting one just haven't been able to find  one that fit the bill and could work out a trade.  Wanting to trade one of my rifles for it so I can get back into handgun hunting.


----------



## no7fish (Aug 16, 2013)

I had a 7 TCU on loan for a while.  It was definitely as good as any tool for slinging a 7mm projectile.  I never killed anything with it but it would shoot excellent groups.  I would certainly have hunt with it.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Aug 17, 2013)

I have a custom 7TCU barrel for my Encore and 2 factory barrels (10" and 14") for my Contender.

All of them shoot great and I routinely use the Encore for hunting.

Here are the results of a 120 grain Nosler Ballistic Tip from my 14" barrel on a little GA 6-point.

Entrance






Exit


----------



## greyhair (Sep 8, 2013)

shot my biggest blacktail buck with a super 14 barrel, and Hornady 120gr hp. 80yrds, knocked down as quick as any deer I have shot with a rifle


----------



## ashleyjohn (Sep 9, 2013)

My dad and I have taken over a dozen of whitetails with a 7MM Rem BR. Its an excellent choice. Go for it.


----------



## MFOSTER (Sep 25, 2013)

,nice pistol and those tcu's are extremely accurate


----------

